# New Reptile shop Open Now in Swansea City centre



## LloydEvans (Aug 18, 2010)

Wasn't sure where too post this, so sorry about that!.

Just wanted too let everyone know that there is a new outlet for reptile and exotic animal goods,

It is located on Dyfatti Cross in Swansea just up from the train station(5min walk)

It's Called All But Normal, Exotic Reptile Specialists,

Run by my brother, Mike who has been a massive reptile collector and enthusiast for over 10 years!

A great place for cheap Live foods and dry goods with a massive collection of over 50 difference species of exotic mammals, lizards snakes and Tarantulas. 

This is the website for all you lovely people around the Swansea area!
Home - All But Normal

Hope too see some of you down there very soon! It's open every day, every week! : victory:

Take Care!


----------



## bclose93 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I wish your brother the best of luck with the store


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Shame that I never go to Swansea  had a look at the website and I love one of the amphib pictures (the one that looks a bit foggy with the frog in the foreground).

Good luck to your brother!


----------



## L3_UKK (Dec 21, 2010)

Just been down today, what a nice bloke, too!

Everything's set out nicely, and there's loads to choose from!

Some animals available that I hardly see down this neck of the woods, too! (Garters, Iguana's etc).

Really nice place, and would definitely go back again!

Good luck to your brother.

Luke


----------



## rita1 (Aug 24, 2012)

*new shop*

hi is the shop in Wales if so where about's i would love to pop over.
i am after a uromastryx you don't know if they had any there.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

rita1 said:


> hi is the shop in Wales if so where about's i would love to pop over.
> i am after a uromastryx you don't know if they had any there.


Thread title is:

*New Reptile shop Open Now in Swansea City centre :whistling2:*


----------



## rita1 (Aug 24, 2012)

*new shop*

hi sorry i didn't read the thread properly (forgive me i am a women)
i have just sent him a message.
thanks again.


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Glad to see a shop open in Wales, only issue I have isa with the selling of YBS (yellow belly sliders) please reconsider selling these as we have enough of a problem with these being given away when they grow too large.


----------

